# Syriac: ܡܐ ܡܢ ܡܢܐ



## zaw

Hi,

Is there a difference between the following words for 'what'?

ܡܐ
ܡܢ
ܡܢܐ

If there is a difference what is it?

Toda raba


----------



## Ali Smith

ܡܢ מַן means 'who', not 'what'.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Ali Smith said:


> ܡܢ מַן means 'who', not 'what'.


ܡܵܢ = *what*.
ܡܲܢ = *who*.

ܡܢܐ is more something like *what for*,* why*,* for what reason*.


----------



## radagasty

Ali Smith said:


> ܡܢ מַן means 'who', not 'what'.



Vocalised ܡܵܢ, it means ‘what’, as opposed to ܡܲܢ ‘who’ and ܡܸܢ ‘from’.


----------



## Ali Smith

zaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a difference between the following words for 'what'?
> 
> ܡܐ
> ܡܢ
> ܡܢܐ
> 
> If there is a difference what is it?
> 
> Toda raba


The only difference is that ܡܵܢܵܐ is more common than ܡܵܢ or ܡܵܐ. That's what Coakley would have us believe anyway (see attachment).


----------



## JAN SHAR

WannaBFluent, I don't think ܡܢܐ means what for, why, or for what reason. Where did you come across these?


----------

